# Lakemaster



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

This might be old news on here but got a reply yesterday from Lakemaster that they are still on track for a Indiana/Ohio/Michigan product late spring. I'm hoping they cover Salt Fork in Ohio.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like they are pretty thin coverage wise when they first come out, will have to see.


----------

